# Game Terminated



## RedCard (Sep 23, 2018)

So, just wondering if anyone out there had this happened at their kid's game and what was the outcome.  Today, my son had a CSL game. With 5 minutes left in the game, the score was locked up at 3-3. There was a hard foul against us which the other player received a yellow card. Seconds later, the other team's coach is shown a red card and referee calls the game (with 5 minutes remaining). I know that since the game was terminated, the referee has no say as to the final score is and that CSL will review what happened during the game. Do you think the score will stay 3-3 or goto 1-0 since the game was terminated. I never witnessed this in person before.


----------



## coachrefparent (Sep 23, 2018)

RedCard said:


> So, just wondering if anyone out there had this happened at their kid's game and what was the outcome.  Today, my son had a CSL game. With 5 minutes left in the game, the score was locked up at 3-3. There was a hard foul against us which the other player received a yellow card. Seconds later, the other team's coach is shown a red card and referee calls the game (with 5 minutes remaining). I know that since the game was terminated, the referee has no say as to the final score is and that CSL will review what happened during the game. Do you think the score will stay 3-3 or goto 1-0 since the game was terminated. I never witnessed this in person before.


Without knowing why the game was terminated, not sure how one would know.  Most likely reason would be team had no other coach to continue. If that were the reason, it would be  aforefeit per CSL rules: 

_C. Credentialed Team Administrators/Coaches with a USSF/USYS Coaching License and Risk Management MUST have a USYS white laminated Coach/Administrator pass per Cal South Rules & Regulations to be within the technical area (the team bench). Such Credentialed Administrators/Coaches MUST be on their sidelines at ALL TIMES during the game, or the game will be forfeited by the team without the Coach/Administrator. *If a team that started the game meeting this requirement ceases meeting the requirement during the game due to any reason, i.e. administrator ejected, had to leave, etc., and no other carded coach or coach/ administrator is present, the team will immediately forfeit the game and the game will be terminated.* It is suggested that each team have at least two (2) licensed and registered coaches to avoid forfeiture due to the absence of one of the coaches._


----------



## Surfref (Sep 23, 2018)

RedCard said:


> So, just wondering if anyone out there had this happened at their kid's game and what was the outcome.  Today, my son had a CSL game. With 5 minutes left in the game, the score was locked up at 3-3. There was a hard foul against us which the other player received a yellow card. Seconds later, the other team's coach is shown a red card and referee calls the game (with 5 minutes remaining). I know that since the game was terminated, the referee has no say as to the final score is and that CSL will review what happened during the game. Do you think the score will stay 3-3 or goto 1-0 since the game was terminated. I never witnessed this in person before.


It will depend on what details the Referee puts in his report to CSL.  If the referee indicates the game was terminated due to misconduct of the coach and backs it up in n the report, the other team *could* get the win.  Teams should get the manager or a parent their E coaching license so if the coach gets ejected the team doesn’t forfeit.  For 16 year old and older teams, players can get their coaching license.


----------



## cks1450 (Sep 23, 2018)

Concerning licenses, the E License is no longer being issued. For 14U and below, the grassroots 11v11, 9v9, 7v7 and 4v4 levels are the new stated certifications.
https://www.ussoccer.com/coaching-education/licenses/grassroots


----------



## mirage (Sep 24, 2018)

RedCard said:


> So, just wondering if anyone out there had this happened at their kid's game and what was the outcome......


Yes it has happened to one our kids' games years ago.

The score was entered as it ended at the time.

The circumstances for ending the game was similar without the coach being ejected, but there was an injury that required ambulance to be called with 15 minutes or so left in the game.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 24, 2018)

mirage said:


> Yes it has happened to one our kids' games years ago.
> 
> The score was entered as it ended at the time.
> 
> The circumstances for ending the game was similar without the coach being ejected, but there was an injury that required ambulance to be called with 15 minutes or so left in the game.


Serious injury and coach being ejected is two very different circumstances


----------



## mirage (Sep 24, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> Serious injury and coach being ejected is two very different circumstances


That's not the point.

I am simply responding if a game has been terminated prior to the scheduled ending.  To that, regardless of particulars, is what happened.

As for the injury, it was a result of a foul.  A yellow card was issued.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 24, 2018)

Yes seen it happen 3x times:

2 out of 3 times coach was ejected, one time before the first half in a ussda game

3rd time  game ended early during a blowout, despite repeated waring & ejections sidelines won't stop or calm down so for safety reasons game was called due to parents running on field confronting the officials.

Coaches & parents are suppose to be role models but they some time go way overboard.  Let the kids play without all these disctrations, nobody wins when there are fights, both sides spend hours traveling and the games end early, season & life is too short for this kind of stuff.


----------



## Zdrone (Sep 24, 2018)

*edit

Sorry, posted in the wrong spot


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 24, 2018)

mirage said:


> That's not the point.
> 
> I am simply responding if a game has been terminated prior to the scheduled ending.  To that, regardless of particulars, is what happened.
> 
> As for the injury, it was a result of a foul.  A yellow card was issued.


Absolutely not the point.
The point is if the game was suspended due to injury, result will stand. 
If it was suspended due to coach ejection or a fight, result most likely will change.


----------



## Zdrone (Sep 24, 2018)

Team A up 1-0 on a fluke goal. 
Team B has Team A on its heals.  Only a matter of time.  Coach of Team A purposefully throws a shit fit knowing that he will be ejected and the game will end.

Now obviously its a ridiculous analogy but if the loophole is there, someone will use it.

Only makes sense that the team who’s coach cant control him/herself should forfeit the game if there isn’t another viable coach available.


----------



## coachrefparent (Sep 24, 2018)

Zdrone said:


> Team A up 1-0 on a fluke goal.
> Team B has Team A on its heals.  Only a matter of time.  Coach of Team A purposefully throws a shit fit knowing that he will be ejected and the game will end.
> 
> Now obviously its a ridiculous analogy but if the loophole is there, someone will use it.
> ...


The game will continue if there is a replacement administrator properly credentialed. If not, the team whose coach was ejected. So this "trick" won't work. I cited the rule above.


----------



## Zdrone (Sep 25, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> The game will continue if there is a replacement administrator properly credentialed. If not, the team whose coach was ejected. So this "trick" won't work. I cited the rule above.


That was the point I was making if there was no specific rule.  Sorry I wasn’t clear


----------



## coachrefparent (Sep 25, 2018)

Zdrone said:


> That was the point I was making if there was no specific rule.  Sorry I wasn’t clear


I don't know of any gaming circuit that doesn't give forfeit to team who terminates match due to lack of credentialed coach, but I guess there may be one.


----------



## RedCard (Sep 25, 2018)

The score was entered as a 3-3 draw. It was a good hard fought game, so I'm happy with the outcome. According the the CSL website, the coach received 2 yellows in the game, not a straight red. It's a bit confusing, but it is what it is.


----------

